

Debt Ceiling: China Calls for World to Be 'De-Americanised' - rpm4321
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/513431/20131013/china-debt-ceiling-shutdown-xinhua-de-emericanised.htm

======
paulhauggis
This is funny coming from a nation that regularly violates the freedoms and
basic human rights of its citizens.

